

Patchman – Hosting Providers: Kill Malware and Fix Vulnerable Websites - wwdevries
http://www.patchman.co

======
wwdevries
Hi, founder of Patchman here! Patchman was built for hosting providers as a
tool to stop the endless stream of abuse. I'm happy to answer your questions!

~~~
switch33
Can you elaborate a bit on how it solves the problem of quarantining the
malware without actually editing the customer's website?

~~~
wwdevries
Malware is by definition self contained and can simply be removed. We move the
file to another directory, so it cannot be executed.

Regarding security vulnerabilities, we specifically patch only those
vulnerabilities. This way you can be rest assured that your customer's
websites continue to function properly.

~~~
switch33
"Malware is by definition self contained and can simply be removed. We move
the file to another directory, so it cannot be executed."

Wouldn't this require un-obfuscating the exploit page because the malware can
be basically innoculous looking like an image file? I ask because I am just
curious how the tool manages to do this so automated.

Also, props on starting this company. I have been thinking about starting some
kind of cybersecurity startup or newer tech startup for a while but haven't
produced much yet.

~~~
wwdevries
E-mail me at wouter @ patchman . co

Would love to talk to you

~~~
switch33
Sure I will email you in a bit.

